# My Tein SS coilover are here. Pics inside.



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Well after about a 6 month wait my Tein SS coilovers and pillow ball mounts got here this week. As soon as it the snow is gone here I will be installing them. For now here are some pics of them assembled.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Damn my B13. I want a set!


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

nice man.... i didnt get the pillow balls but the ride is f-ing incredible........... you will love it!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The ride is that good? Sweet. Have you tried any other setups on your car you can compare these to? Id love to here how they are compared to others.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Now that I got them I am thinking of changing the rear springs at some point. The rears on these are tapered so that they will work with the stock seat. I think I can use M.E. rear mounts and use straight style springs. Id like to see if I could get some 5.5 rear springs for them. Thats getting ahead of myself though.


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

mmm... green...

so noob question: The only diff. between Basic and SS setup is pillowball mounts and front camber adjustability?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

No, neather set comes with the pillowball mounts they must be ordered seperate, the difference is on the Basic you can not change the damper setting, you can only change the ride height.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi Pat,
I'm a participant in the Tein SS group buy which you have been graciously offering solid information on. I've been trying to ask you some questions on several threads, including the GB one, on your knowledge of the ME rear mounts and the shortened struts on the Tein SS set. I'll repeat the questions one more time here, since they relate to this thread.
I bought my car with the stock/drop spring type mount, and wnated to confirm with you that this will work with the Tein coilovers. I saw your convo with motivational1 and I think I read correctly that they will work since the spring is tapered (never noticed that until I saw your great pictures - gorgeous setup by the way). So, I wanted to confirm with you that these were OK and that I don't have to replace my mounts with the stock or ME coilover-type mounts. 
And, I heard that you contacted Tein about how much shorter the SS strut bodies are than stock. I have KYB AGXs, which I assume have the same amount of travel as stock struts. Do you happen to know how much travel I would regain when I switch to the Teins? 
Thanks in advance and sorry to hound you so much.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I will answer your question here as well.. M.E. drop-spring mounts, 10mm shorter in the rear and 35mm shorter in the front.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Bump, because I think they look so nice.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

98sr20ve said:


> *Bump, because I think they look so nice. *


lol, yeah

mine should be here later this week...hopefully


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i hear the N14 Pulsar Tein setup works on the B13s. does anybody know how much it might cost with me having to call Tein?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Go to Teins website, find a dealer in their dealer locater and contact a dealer.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hopefully next sunday Im losing my rice boy stance in favor of one that gives a little more travel. Im thinking I will set the fronts to the 2.1" drop and even up the rear with the front(if it gives enough travel).


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

its been a while since u have post at this thread. how do u like them?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Even though I have them set rice boyish, they ride good and handle really well.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

I knew this thread had some life left in it. Plus, I got tired of searching for it.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Did they come assembled Pat?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

No, but assembly is pretty simple. Took me about 15 min.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

That's good to know... what are the advantages of the rear pillowball mounts over the stock shock mounts? Any idea?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

*NOW MINE ARE HERE*

my teins just arrived...


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

hey pat, check this out










where these nuts and stuff left over after you put the pillowballs on the coilovers?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Those are needed if you use OEM mounts... check the diagrams carefully. They stock those things for OEM mounts, not thinking you're going to use their Pillowballs, so check and make sure that you don't have any extra parts on there or too few... basically dust cover and up, check that.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Wow they look sweet! And so green wohooo!


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I did have some left over parts. I dont remember exactly what, but it looks like the same as you have.


----------

